
Ask HN: Websocket Monitoring? - theo44
Is there an out of the box solution for monitoring websockets (bandwidth, number of connected clients, debugging tools) similar to datadog? (compatible with Nodejs)
======
hholst80
Any message broker that support a messaging protocol (like MQTT) over
Websocket will have that. Check out the free SaaS message broker at
[https://console.solace.cloud/](https://console.solace.cloud/) if it fits your
need.

------
rshnotsecure
Would like this as well. Charles Proxy does not work for websockets well.

------
cc_419
Why not connect sockets to kafka

